# 10 Year high school REUNION.



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so here we go..... its my husbands 10 yr! she will be there and also all her little friends. What to do? 

I told my husband that I will go in support of him. AND boy am I nervous. My nerves are shot! I am so torn. but I have to go. 

Why do I have so much anger still? I need to let it go and be happy with him and give her a second chance right! or is that wrong?


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Go have fun. Hold your head high. BUT NO DRINKING!!!!


----------



## robalocc (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with what duration wrote, have fun hold your head high, its actualy a great chance to show them how above all this you are. I will bet you, after the event you will feel much stronger and will be proud of yourself. Have a great time sunflower!!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys I am scared but I will TRY! the crappy thing is when I get any emotion my chest turns red HAHA! I wont be able to hide!


----------



## NotJustMe (Jun 24, 2010)

Not going at all is also an option.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Not going is NOT a option though!


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunflower, Just wear a red hot dress. It will hide your skin tone. Or if you wear a LBD, get a little sun b4 you go. Also drinking will make you flush. So.......No Drinking!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL! good idea! I will wear something red get a little burned on the arms or something and say its a sunburn!


----------



## robalocc (Apr 22, 2010)

even if not going was an option, I dont agree, I think it will be worse to allow this to conduct where you go and why, I am sure once you go and enjoy yourself, you will feel like a ton of bricks just were loaded off your back. Go enjoy yourself and feel proud that your above this !!


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Go Sunflower and show that OW that she just might have underestimated your inner strength......Be happy, flirty, look good, smell good.......make it a romantic evening with your husband, little touches, little sweet looks.......
she might be the one running for cover by the end of the night......


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I agree! I will go and I will rock that place with my outgoing old self. I cant let her run my feelings and life. BTW how are things going Robalacc!!!!


----------



## robalocc (Apr 22, 2010)

sunflower, thats the right attitude !!!! have a blast !!! enjoy this with hubby you will feel great at the end of the night .
Thanks for asking, we are doing good so far, this thread is yours, I will keep you posted....
have fun !!!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Good night ppl good night! had a moment of crazy women thoughts HAHA you know the um... how many times he is looking over at her blah blah blah. But I called my mom this morning and she gave me the reality check and told me to stop! sometimes I wish I could think like a man and just brush it off. OHHHH anyways thank you for you words your some gooooooood ppl!!!!!!


----------

